# mossberg 835



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i just want any opinions on this gun...im looking for a new gun this year and thought this one might be okay?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You pretty much get what you pay for.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

and that is ?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, in my experience, they pattern exceptionally well, but have had quite a few mechanical issues. There are a ton of them in gun shops used for under $200


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

so you would recommend stayin away from this gun?


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

My dad shoots one and is deadly with it..


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Owned one for 5 years and never once had a problem with it, synthetic camo, camo never faded or wore off.

Hunted in rain, snow, dirt, mud, you name it, I hunted in it and the gun never failed me.

The biggest problem people name is they have ejection problems, some guns it happens more often than mother theresa prays, or 180degrees the other way like with my gun, never had a problem.

If there was a way to guarantee that its not a lemon, then you will love the gun. 
:beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Most of the problems I have seen have been with the composite trigger assembly and the plastic spacer by the magazine.

Have seen them work fine too. Like I said, they have patterned for me really well without adding a $100 choke to them.

Are you looking used or new? Take a look at one of them, a BPS, a 870, and a nova, get which ever one you are gonna be happy with.

Partial to brownings here, except the gold, and have yet to see an 870 fail that wasn't due to owner's not giving them any care. One plus to the BPS is with the top tang safety and bottom eject, they can be shot by left and right handers, and they are a good strong gun. 870's are the most produced shotgun ever, and tough to beat, although I have heard the 3.5" really bark in them. Been around a few Nova's, and guys seem to like them, just too ugly for my personal taste.

As for the 835, some guys love em, and some hate em. Personnaly, I don't like plastic in the inside workings of a shotgun.

Like I said before, look at them all, see if any buddies have any of them and shoot them, and get what you like. Just like buying cars all have pluses and minuses, and it comes down to personal preference.


----------

